# 32 ou 64 GO?!!!!



## bene44 (21 Août 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,
Possesseurs d'ipad, pouvez vous me donner vos avis?
Je souhaite acquerir un IPAD2 mais hesite entre la version 32Go et 64 Gà.
Ce dernier me servira principalement pour stocker mes photos et musiques, surf, Garage Band, lecture romans + mensuels et bien sur, les applis....
Que me conseilleriez vous?
Mille mercis,
PomBises


----------



## Chalkduster (21 Août 2011)

Le 64 Go tant qu'a faire ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 175999 (21 Août 2011)

bene44 a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> Possesseurs d'ipad, pouvez vous me donner vos avis?
> Je souhaite acquerir un IPAD2 mais hesite entre la version 32Go et 64 Gà.
> Ce dernier me servira principalement pour stocker mes photos et musiques, surf, Garage Band, lecture romans + mensuels et bien sur, les applis....
> ...




Ouais la 64 Go carrément


----------



## bene44 (21 Août 2011)

aaah? 
mais pourquoi donc?
32 Go pas suffisants donc?


----------



## Chalkduster (21 Août 2011)

bene44 a dit:


> aaah?
> mais pourquoi donc?
> 32 Go pas suffisants donc?



Non mais quitte à avoir le choix au temps prendre le 64 Go


----------



## Slide (21 Août 2011)

64 sans hésitation, moi, j'ai un 32, il faut que je fasse le ménage a chaque fois que veux mettre un film, ou autre, idem pour l'iPhone ....
C'est vrai que j'ai beaucoup d'appli, film, photos que je me sers rarement...


----------



## Argeuh (22 Août 2011)

bene44 a dit:


> aaah?
> mais pourquoi donc?
> 32 Go pas suffisants donc?



"Musique" c'est vague
Combien fait ta bibliothèque? 1 Go? 40Go?

Le 32Go peut suffire, surtout que tu ne parles pas de films


----------



## nifex (22 Août 2011)

Oui tout depends du poids des fichiers que tu veux mettre dessus, mais si tu as le budget pour le 64, alors fonce


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (22 Août 2011)

64Go. On n'a jamais assez de place de toute façon. Si un iPad 256Go existait, il serait rempli avec moi! Et puis de toute façon, un iPad 64Go se revend plus cher qu'un iPad 32Go. A la revente tu récupèrera une bonne partie des 100 de plus que tu comptes "investir".


----------



## lemarseillais23 (22 Août 2011)

Si tu peux financièrement, prends le plus gros


----------



## supreme51 (22 Août 2011)

moi ça me suffit largement le 32g


----------



## shootingrubber (28 Août 2011)

Définitivement 64 Go. Pour tous qu'est que tu veux l'utiliser pour, prends le plus gros.


----------



## Lefenmac (28 Août 2011)

C'est pas la taille qui compte.............


----------



## subsole (28 Août 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> C'est pas la taille qui compte.............



C'est toujours ce que disent ceux qui en ont une petite.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (28 Août 2011)

Pour ma part, 64 Go c'est déjà un peu juste... Alors 32, j'ose même pas imaginer...


----------



## Pharrel (28 Août 2011)

Mon 64 go ne me suffit deja pas.... Enfin pour te decider il suffit de t'adapter en fonction du poid de ta bibliotheque itunes


----------



## bene44 (29 Août 2011)

Oui effectivement.....suis je blonde
Apres un rapide tour de la question, je depasse à ce jour 16GO....donc....je serai plutot tentée par le 64....j'ai peur que le 32 soit juste sous peu....
Je tourne autour du pot depuis 15 jours...et il me tarde de l'acheter...Quelqu'un aurait il acheter son IPAD chez Digigood ? (en passant par PRICE par exemple...)?
Merci!


----------



## bene44 (31 Août 2011)

Autre question....si je passe par un site autre qu'Apple pour l'achat de mon IPAD (facture fournie), puis je aller directement en Apple Store si j'ai un souci?
Merci


----------



## subsole (31 Août 2011)

bene44 a dit:


> Autre question....si je passe par un site autre qu'Apple pour l'achat de mon IPAD (facture fournie), puis je aller directement en Apple Store si j'ai un souci?
> Merci



J'ai souscrist un abonnement + iPhone chez un opérateur.
Dernièrement le HP ne fonctionnait plus, pas besoin de facture, ils ont regardé dans leur base de données si l'appareil était toujours sous garantie, et je suis reparti avec un nouvel iPhone.


----------



## bene44 (1 Septembre 2011)

Merci a tous pour vos reponses!
Bon et bien voila...IPAD 2 64Go commandé....l'attente va etre longue.....je n'en peux deja plus !!!!


----------



## alonsosf57 (2 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour a tous quelqu'un pourrait me dire si le partage de connexion de mon iphone 4 avec un ipad wifi fonctionne et si le partage de connexion est hors forfait ou pas merci...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (2 Septembre 2011)

Si tu paies l'option chez orange par exemple, aucun soucis Ca fonctionne très bien...


----------



## dimix1973 (4 Septembre 2011)

ca depend de ton opérateur.
mais si l'option est ouverte...aucun problème.
moi ça fonctionne a merveille.


----------

